

Introducing the new Intel HTML5 Development Environment - amanvir_sangha
http://software.intel.com/en-us/html5

======
suyash
I'm still not sure why they care so much about HTML5? They say you can put
apps on iOS, Android , Windows etc well there is nothing new about that but
where does Intel HTML5 come in the picture?

~~~
suyash
I think they are just jumping on HTML5 bandwagon without any clue.

------
induscreep
Intel...guess they put the I in IDE.

